# New (old) surface grinder



## kvom (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been scanning craigslist for quite a while looking for a decent, inexpensive surface grinder, and this one popped up on Thursday.  Its a "Unitec" manual with a magnetic chuck and a 1HP 3-phase motor, Taiwanese manufacture of likely 70s-80s vintage.  The guy hooked it up to power and the spindle sounded very smooth.  Plus there's a 1-shot oiler and the ways were oily.  For $600 it looks as if it will be quite usable without any rehab once I connect a VFD for power.  I'll also need to find a wheel dresser.

It was on a wooden pallet which was loaded onto the back of my pickup by the owner.  Once it was on and strapped down, I thought it looked pretty high sitting there.  My garage door is 10' tall.  A tape measure showed it was going to be close, and it fact I cleared the door sill be a couple of inches.

Got in unloaded, back on the pallet, and on the pallet jack for the moment.  I'll set it on some lengths of 4x4 wood so that it can be moved around the shop as needed.

The grinder came with about 40 assorted grinding wheels of various colors and profiles.  I suspect I'll never use most of them in 3 lifetimes.  I'm not sure how you'd dress a wheel that wasn't flat bottom.

Pics to follow when I get it in a position to be photographed.

The first job I have in mind is fixing up the two bargain 4" Kurt vises I acquired at a shop closeout a couple of years back.  It will also be interesting to try to sharpen the end flutes of some abused endmills.


----------



## kf2qd (Sep 8, 2012)

With a deal like that I don't think anyone wants to talk to you...


----------



## kvom (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's the machine off the pallet and onto the jack:







It has a very long cord (10' or so), and since it won't be used that often, I'm thinking about putting a 3PH plug on it and using the lathe RPC for power.  I'd have to move it with the pallet jack to get it close enough, but that should be feasible.  A lot cheaper and quicker than wiring a VFD.

Tag on the grinder shows mfg. date of 1978.


----------



## kvom (Sep 11, 2012)

Wired up a plug, hooked to the RPC socket, and it fired right up; even turning the right direction.

I need to order a dresser before actually grinding anything.


----------

